# Job opportunity within our Herpetarium at Liverpool School of Tropical Medicine



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

(Mods, please move or delete this post if it is inappropriate for this section) 

I would like to announce details of a unique job opportunity, working part-time (with me): 

Assistant Herpetologist - Liverpool School of Tropical Medicine

Additional information can found in the "downloads" section on the left side of the web page.




.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Sounds like a great opportunity !

Would love to do something like this.


----------



## GreyFeather (Jul 1, 2013)

If only I lived in Liverpool...


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

my best mate lives in liverpool id love to do that job that would be perfect but i know id get bitten ....... everything bites me ferrets, snakes, parrots, every pets had a chunk so i just wouldnt trust myself to to try touch the cobra on the head liek they do in thailand hence i dont keep dwa and would be very hesitant about handling one unless neccisary


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

can you move the department down to London please?


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

mikeyb said:


> my best mate lives in liverpool id love to do that job that would be perfect but i know id get bitten ....... everything bites me ferrets, snakes, parrots, every pets had a chunk so i just wouldnt trust myself to to try touch the cobra on the head liek they do in thailand hence i dont keep dwa and would be very hesitant about handling one unless neccisary


that's why you have to learn how to handle them, so that you never get bitten


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

never gonna happen i got bitten by a reef fish in mexico summint that eats worms etc feeding them bread in the water. i handle adders alot but i dont consider them to be high risk my reasonining is even the vets down here have av because of the amount of dogs that get nailed in cornwall each year ....... if ud even need it which i understand is very rarely. my freind is a paramedic and hes seen both adder bites and weaver stings and the amount of tourists that get nailed by them fish and the agony there in is way more than it seems the adder inflicts.............. but if there not idiots and they wore wetty boots and stopped being cheapskates then it wouldnt be an issue lol ooo arr bleeedy tourists haha


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

mikeyb said:


> never gonna happen i got bitten by a reef fish in mexico summint that eats worms etc feeding them bread in the water. i handle adders alot but i dont consider them to be high risk my reasonining is even the vets down here have av because of the amount of dogs that get nailed in cornwall each year ....... if ud even need it which i understand is very rarely. my freind is a paramedic and hes seen both adder bites and weaver stings and the amount of tourists that get nailed by them fish and the agony there in is way more than it seems the adder inflicts.............. but if there not idiots and they wore wetty boots and stopped being cheapskates then it wouldnt be an issue lol ooo arr bleeedy tourists haha


----------

